# Looking for a football or futsal team



## tamimi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I have moved recently to KL, Bangsar area, and I am currently looking for a football or futsal team that I can join to play regularly.

I used to play 2 or 3 times a week before... 

I am 27years old...able to play in different positions preferably (AMF, or left wing) as I am a playing more with my left foot.


So, If u have any team...plz do contact me.

Many thanks


----------

